# U2's Bono may never play guitar again



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sad news.....

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music/bono-play-guitar-article-1.2063693

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

heard it on the news this morning. I doubt it will stop him. if he had crushed his hand or shattered his wrist thats another thing.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thankfully his ego wasn't damaged.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blam said:


> heard it on the news this morning. I doubt it will stop him. if he had crushed his hand or shattered his wrist thats another thing.


I don't want to sound argumentative but the rehabilitation will be a very long road. I have treated injuries similar to his and it is gruelling with often less than optimal results regarding the return of function.

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I find it sad that anyone, even Bono, gets hurt in an accident, but really funny that his bandmates feel the same way as I do about the need for his guitar playing.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

My Mom always told me that if you can't say something nice then don't say anything, but since Bono isn't a forum member...................I say too bad that it wasn't his jaw that was broken!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i never heard another u2 song for the rest of my life, i would not feel cheated


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just like I said to my wife yesterday, "I don't value actors or musicians that I've never met and don't know any more than any one else I don't know and have never met".


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am surprised at all of the U2 hate...and when there is a thread in which Nickleback gets mentioned, people run to their defense. I guess I will never figure people out.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I am surprised at all of the U2 hate...and when there is a thread in which Nickleback gets mentioned, people run to their defense. I guess I will never figure people out.


Not me: I'm easy to understand. I hate U2 and Nickleback. Douchebags all.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow all that from a fall off a bike.

When i was first reading it I assumed motorcycle but no.... pedal bike.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I broke my left thumb & the tendon came right off, pulling a chunk of bone with it, in a bicycle accident

took over a year to get back to 100%


hope Bono gets better, not a huge U2 fan but that album with Johnny Cash was pretty good, listened to it on a cross-Canada road trip. good times


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't hate the guys, really. but to me the music just isn't what i like, and it's often forced on me. i can't shut off other people's radio on the jobsite, and i hear frickin bono every 45 minutes. every station plays one of 2 songs every couple hours. i shit you not: it's still haven't found what i'm looking for, or new year's day, NEVER anything else. depending on where i am on the job is what station someone has on. you can hear u2, supertramp, and certain others non-stop, all day long if you hit the stations right. i'm sick of u2, and while were at it, i'm sick of tragically hip, too. man, if i ever find out i have some terminal disease, i'm gonna go guerilla and take over a radio station. no more loverboy, no more manfred man singing blinded by the light, no more supertramp, *no more fucking green day or nirvana for fuck's sake*. i'll play some old floyd and no one will know what it is because it's not on dark side of the moon or the wall. i'll play black sabbath with dio, old judas priest, ratt, sasquatch, year long disaster, the sword, mustasch, monster magnet but no ac/dc songs from back in black. yeahhh..... that's just what i would do....


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> smorgdonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised at all of the U2 hate...and when there is a thread in which Nickleback gets mentioned, people run to their defense. I guess I will never figure people out.
> ...


I don't get the hate either. I can totally respect a persons decision to dislike a bands music, however I never understood the "hate" that comes against an artist personally. Especially a guy like Bono who despite being as rich as hell, dedicates a lot of his time with the various charities he's involved with. He's alright in my books. Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Certainly worse news for Bono personally than for the band as a whole. 

I've often thought that I'd rather lose my legs than my ability to play guitar.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Voxguy76 said:


> I don't get the hate either. I can totally respect a persons decision to dislike a bands music, however I never understood the "hate" that comes against an artist personally. Especially a guy like Bono who despite being as rich as hell, dedicates a lot of his time with the various charities he's involved with. He's alright in my books. Hope he has a speedy recovery.


People like Bono that are stupid rich get involved in charities for two reasons....Tax write offs and publicity. I can't say that I hate the man because I never met him, but he does come off as a bit of a douche bag and the his voice is as annoying as his sun glasses. In any case, he isn't famous for his guitar playing so it's not like it's gonna be a major hit to anything other than his ego.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I also don't get all the U2 hate.

I think it's human nature to resent success.

I'm not a huge fan, but having just watched the Live Aid footage, IMO they're a great rock band.

I don't give a rat's ass about his political opinions.

I hope he recovers well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Frankly I never knew he even played guitar


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Frankly I never knew he even played guitar


Now that is a very candid observation. I agree.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not enough to impact U2 in any significant way.

Freddie Mercury also played guitar (on This Thing Called Love). It was more of a prop than anything else.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Not enough to impact U2 in any significant way.
> 
> Freddie Mercury also played guitar (on This Thing Called Love). It was more of a prop than anything else.


Then I recommend we file this one under "who gives a shit"


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He will get the best medical care available, I assume. God knows he can afford it if it's not already available for free wherever he's treated. 

I always thought he was a decent sort of guy, not my favourite musical voice, but neither is my own. Hope he heals well.

As for the hate and haters, they may as well hate me for my extreme politics, my different music tastes, my professed faith, my choice of charities, my style...oh, but hold the phone, I'm not rich and famous, does that exempt me from hate? I just don't get it. I fail to see how he has failed anyone here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

By way of perspective, if any member on this forum posted that they may never play again because of similar circumstances I'd wager there'd be nothing but sympathy regardless of their personality. Funny how fame and money colour people's judgement.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it's more that we 'know' people on the forum.

I also don't hate the guy (he does come across as an egotistical douche to me though - who calls themselves music royalty even if they are?), but I have a hard time sympathizing for people who I don't know and who are going through things I've never experienced.

I don't think there's that much hate for U2 in this thread. It seems weighed towards indifference.

I don't mind some of their music either, but I wouldn't purchase an album. A client once thought he'd do us a favour by putting on Joshua Tree, but under the circumstances, we had to listen to it for 12 hours straight - no one could reach the player and it was on repeat; that was tough (decent album though).


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

once heard a comedian say that bono 'still couldn't find what he's 
looking for', because he was 'where the streets that have no names'.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As to Bono's ability to play guitar again, even if his playing isn't needed in U2, if he likes to play guitar and he won't be able to do it--that sucks.
I'm not in a band and it would be a very unlikely thing for me to have any measure of fame as a musician--I play primarily for fun, but if I couldn't play again, that would suck.
On that level I feel sorry for him.
The other stuff about him being in a band, etc, doesn't enter into that.

I'm not into U2 as I don't like the sound of Bono's voice, but I know a lot of people who love them.
But again, that doesn't enter into it if a person who likes playing guitar finds out they can't do it anymore--or even if they recover, but can't do it for a long time.

I've had injuries that meant I couldn't play for a time, but not as serious--and those injuries sucked.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Frankly I never knew he even played guitar


There, now I dont feel bad...I didnt know either. Situ sucks though. I would hate to be in the same boat. At least he can still focus on vocals


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> By way of perspective, if any member on this forum posted that they may never play again because of similar circumstances I'd wager there'd be nothing but sympathy regardless of their personality. Funny how fame and money colour people's judgement.


Exactly!

If he does not indeed fully recover, then it would be tragic. I don't consider myself a fan, but as a musician I couldn't imagine being injured in such a way that I couldnèt play anymore. I hope he recovers fully!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya .. not knowing that he played came to mind but I thought it might offend. 
He'll have the best doctors. Maybe there will be a chance to figure something out ...he's a pro musician *on with the show*. 



Scotty said:


> There, now I dont feel bad...I didnt know either. Situ sucks though. I would hate to be in the same boat. At least he can still focus on vocals


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> By way of perspective, if any member on this forum posted that they may never play again because of similar circumstances I'd wager there'd be nothing but sympathy regardless of their personality. Funny how fame and money colour people's judgement.


That's not that surprising.
for one, Bono can be seen as kind of an ass.
for another, today's society often loves success but hates successful people (or at least enjoys when they get brought down a peg or 2). 
Also, he's not particularly known for being much of a guitarist. Him posing with a guitar is as critical to a show as when Madonna does it.
And finally, it's an unfair comparison to make between a billionaire who has many means of entertainment/ pleasure vs some working slob on this site.
if you gave me the offer that I could have his wealth and celebrity, but could never play the guitar again, I'd take that deal in a heartbeat one hundred times over. Trust me, I'd find other ways to pass the time without a guitar. So, tiny violins for Bono. The world is still his oyster, even without a guitar.

this is a fantastic opportunity for him. He can shut his mouth and do some real good. Use his money to build a bat cave and a bat mobile and fight crime or something. He already has a silly madeup name he can use.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Not me: I'm easy to understand. I hate U2 and Nickleback. Douchebags all.


Well, U2 are douchebags...I guess I have never been privy to any of the terrible things that they have done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Diablo said:


> He can shut his mouth and do some real good. Use his money to build a bat cave and a bat mobile and fight crime or something. He already has a silly madeup name he can use.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


+1
i don't know where you find these things, man! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

google's your friend, friend.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> google's your friend, friend.


No. You just need to admit you have a gift


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never bought a U2 album - closest I came was "This Might Get Loud", and I enjoyed Edge's participation (all three guys were so different).

But this is not news. Like hearing that Jimmy Page has laryngitis. Who cares, besides themselves? They won't miss his playing live, I'm sure the Edge has a button on his pedalboard that says "Bono's guitar parts". The only impact this may have on the band is if it affects his writing.

On the other hand, unlike (probably) any of us here, Bono does have a signature guitar. Maybe in 20 years, there'll be hoards of young bucks saying "I started playing because of Bono". Doubt it though.


----------

